
“If women get paid less than men why don't employers hire only women?” - chirau
A question I saw on Reddit. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;AskReddit&#x2F;comments&#x2F;dq2f9b&#x2F;if_women_actually_get_paid_less_than_men_why_dont&#x2F;<p>and found interesting.  Would love to hear the responses in a more civil fashion, it&#x27;s chaos on Reddit.
======
Rannath
Assuming men did make more (they don't), here are some reasons you might
prefer, or have to hire a man: Men do tend to work longer hours. They also
tend to be willing to take on greater risk. There are some fields that are
>99.9% men (Ex: garbage men). That type of sexual discrimination in hiring
might be illegal.

However: Women don't actually make less than men. Old men make more than old
women. Young women make more than young men. Last I looked the break even
point was 35. Both times I heard about a salary adjustment with an aim to
combat discrimination it benefited men more than women. That might be an
availability bias though.

